# Graphic artist for screen printing separations freelance is fine.



## monomanb (Jun 4, 2007)

I need someone who can do the harder jobs. Not process seps, but someone who can get me some nice spot on multi color jobs. I am in central NJ. So someone who can come in would be fine, but if it has to be freelance that would work.
I think i could use a freelancer and send 5 jobs or so per week. Usually my customer has some lousy art or an idea and needs a design. Like a crab design for saint patricks day with a beer and a hat for example. 
We are a corel draw shop so that would be helpful.


----------

